# Whos heard of Horn of the rhino?



## Deleted member 20975 (Jun 29, 2019)

Been one of my favorite bands for a while, curious to know other people into them. Vinyl is expensive af and hard to find. Any related bands to suggest?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2019)

what genre is the band? it's hard for me to suggest something similar since we don't have a sample to listen to or know what genre that band falls into.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Jul 6, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> what genre is the band? it's hard for me to suggest something similar since we don't have a sample to listen to or know what genre that band falls into.


I tried uploading a mp3 or a video but failed. They are pretty doomy, skillful vocals. Im not good at describing music in a genre. Some slow chuggy doom songs some more progressive metal perhaps. Anyone reading this post obviously is on the internet so youtube that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Jul 7, 2019)

Might be confusing them with "stoned jesus" tho


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 7, 2019)

NotmybestNotmyworst said:


> I tried uploading a mp3 or a video but failed. They are pretty doomy, skillful vocals. Im not good at describing music in a genre. Some slow chuggy doom songs some more progressive metal perhaps. Anyone reading this post obviously is on the internet so youtube that shit.



https://www.google.com/search?sourc...KPjAhVNhOAKHex3BDsQri4IgwEwDQ&biw=601&bih=763
I used google to provide a link so maybe people will give them a listen and know of any other similar bands. I just thought it made sense instead of telling people to YouTube it that I leave a link people could click on since people are pretty lazy and you really seemed like you wanted to find other related bands. I could recommend some, but yer obviously on the internet so Google that shit.


----------

